# Oh Mrs P.



## postman (30 May 2020)

Mrs P is a very keen gardener.After she retired she went to Skipton for a RHS course and got a diploma,anyway i digress.She has grown some sunflowers,all in pots that will rot down.She has placed them on our wall with a note telling people to take some..Sadly there are still nine left..Well she tried did the lass.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 May 2020)

Go and do some commando gardening and plant them in the local area. Dont waste them.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 May 2020)

Get her to put a notice on them @ £5 each. 
Someone will surely steal them!


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Get her to put a notice on them @ £5 each.
> Someone will surely steal them!


Surely they don't do things like that in Leeds


----------



## Alex H (31 May 2020)

https://groups.freecycle.org


----------



## dave r (31 May 2020)

We have a large spider plant in the kitchen, a few years ago I grew several small spider plants from it, we took them down the club and put them in the raffle.


----------



## postman (31 May 2020)

i have worked out why ,it's just clicked into place. Mrs P is a retired Police Officer 32 years service. Passers by will think these are plants.


----------



## carlosfandangus (31 May 2020)

postman said:


> i have worked out why ,it's just clicked into place. Mrs P is a retired Police Officer 32 years service. Passers by will think these are plants.


They are arn't they????

I had similar last year only with Chili plants, I took a gable on some seeds I had saved, I germinated over 70 plants, I took them in to work, an office with over 300 staff and tried to give them away, it took months to get rid of them, they were a small bushy plant that was ideal for a kitchen windowsill


----------



## Phaeton (31 May 2020)

Shame you're not closer I'd of had a couple for the grandkids


----------



## postman (31 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Shame you're not closer I'd of had a couple for the grandkids


 Oh so sorry we don't do swaps.But please take as many of the plants as you like.


----------



## irw (31 May 2020)

postman said:


> i have worked out why ,it's just clicked into place. Mrs P is a retired Police Officer 32 years service. Passers by will think these are plants.



Have they got bugs on them then?


----------

